# PBC on CBS: Keith Thurman vs Shawn Porter rbr



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Fight starts at 9 EST

You can pick your shostreak here btw.
http://www.sho.com/sho/sports/streak/picks?

You can try looking for a stream here when it starts http://www.cbssports.com/


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Don't think their has ever been a better heavyweight than AJ. KO R2 tonight then back to the changing room to do ten rounds on the pads.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Brazeal is a bum aj ko1


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

NSFW said:


> Don't think their has ever been a better heavyweight than AJ. KO R2 tonight then back to the changing room to do ten rounds on the pads.


lol that's what he did last time basically


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Joshua stops him early, I'm thinking the third.

Do we have an answer on whether or not Sho is airing Groves-Murray?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Stay busy fight for Joshua. Too much disparity in ability between the fighters.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Anything but an early stoppage would be bad for AJ.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

hope this guy becomes the new HW king


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Both are stiff idiot's with suspect mandibles.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

NSFW said:


> *Don't think their has ever been a better heavyweight than AJ. *KO R2 tonight then back to the changing room to do ten rounds on the pads.


:rolleyes

Can't even find the words to properly respond to a statement like that. Good Lord.......

Still, AJ should plow right through Breazealle. If This one goes past 3 rounds, then Joshua might be in trouble, since that's when Breazealle typically wakes up and becomes an actually dangerous fighter. I expect a first round KO.


----------



## LayItDown (Jun 17, 2013)

- There's a reason AJ in rounds 1-3 is -300.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> :rolleyes
> 
> Can't even find the words to properly respond to a statement like that. Good Lord.......
> 
> Still, AJ should plow right through Breazealle. If This one goes past 3 rounds, then Joshua might be in trouble, since that's when Breazealle typically wakes up and becomes an actually dangerous fighter. I expect a first round KO.


Can't see any heavy beating him,sorry. Obviously Lennox at a push and Ali would be a fearsome fight. At their best they would probaly beat AJ if we are being honest, but once AJ has a few more fights under his belt he will be on a different stratosphere to everyone else. Tyson would be too small. The Klits were too chinny and robotic.

Amazing to think AJ is still no where near his peak.


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

rossco said:


> Both are stiff idiot's with suspect mandibles.


One is pretty stiff and predictable ( AJ ) who just overpowers opponents with an engaging style. Whyte had him rocked for a good shot too. I don't know that I've seen him hurt like that before. It stands to reason as engaged as he gets at times he will get tagged again.

DB is also predictable but in a Wilder kinda way. Lots of uppercuts, hooks and fights really small for his size. Kinda reminds you of someone else. He has been hurt and has recovered to win so I wouldn't put too much stock in it.

What this fight boils down is a sharper punch. I think both can hurt each other and both are around the same size so it will be a matter of who lands the first bomb. Smart money says AJ because his more patient orthodox style will leave fewer openings than DBs approach. That said don't be surprised to see DB stand up to AJ like nobody else has done before. Just because his style doesn't allow for him to get caught on the end of too many punches. He will fight smaller than he is and that will mean he will be inside of the power. Uppercuts will be key for AJ.

I also think between DB and Martin that DB is the better fighter. DB is less rigid, looser in his approach. Even if he gets hit more often he's usually better positioned to take the shot. When I saw DB go down against Mansour what I saw was a shot DB didn't see coming. It came from underneath and caught him flush with weight fully behind it.

So probably AJ knockout. Uppercut but later in the fight. I think DB will be around for a bit.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Just tuned in to see Nigel Benn's kid win by KO.

Now Eubank jr. is fighting.

Seems like the kids also plans to get in the ring against each other in the near future.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

HumansSuck said:


> One is pretty stiff and predictable ( AJ ) who just overpowers opponents with an engaging style. Whyte had him rocked for a good shot too. I don't know that I've seen him hurt like that before. It stands to reason as engaged as he gets at times he will get tagged again.
> 
> DB is also predictable but in a Wilder kinda way. Lots of uppercuts, hooks and fights really small for his size. Kinda reminds you of someone else. He has been hurt and has recovered to win so I wouldn't put too much stock in it.
> 
> ...


Nice break down. Hopefully we'll get a decent fight to watch.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

I don't think Joshua for a guy of his size is stiff at all, his punch selection and explosiveness is great, it's actually quite a stark contrast between him and Breazeale, both giant guys with big punches, but Breazeale is cumbersome and slow, Joshua isn't

I also disagree tht Breazeale is less rigid than Martin


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Eubank vs Doran now, Doran is tough as nails but can be hurt and pretty basic, decent punch better than his record suggests but not enough to hrt Eubank IMO, I see him being a sitting duck here, maybe MAYBE giving a good account of himself through sheer dtermination, but he really doesn't wanna do what Blackwell Spike and Chudinov did, stand right in front of Eubank with a high guard

LOL at Buffer mentioning Eubanks loss was by Splt decision


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Eubank warned for showboating right at the bell, he needs to stop unerestmating opponents like this even when dominant he gets hit when he showboats


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Doran trying the cross arm defence to counter the uppercuts, not a bad idea, neevr seen him do that before


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Doran hanging in there, getting caught but trying to work out when Eubank holds up close


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Eubank launches a relentless attack on Doran who stick to the tradiotnal guard getting caught and hurt, he goes down, Eubank poses, Doran gets up to continue


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Doran trying to catch Eubank inbetween punches but just doesn't have the power, looks flustered as he goes back to his corner, needs to do something different now


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't think Doran is even trying to win. He's fighting like a guy who was paid to lose. 

- Just too much pride to stay down.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Doran falling apart, not strong enough


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> I don't think Doran is even trying to win. He's fighting like a guy who was paid to lose.


He is trying, he's a guy who has gotten up from knockdowns to win before, but Eubank is far too strong, but this is the 4th fighter in a row since BJS who fights in a straight up forward style Eubank has fought, he's always gonna look good against those fighters


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

He Gjergjaj'd him


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Eubank gets demolished by Golovkin


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> He is trying, he's a guy who has gotten up from knockdowns to win before, but Eubank is far too strong, but this is the 4th fighter in a row since BJS who fights in a straight up forward style Eubank has fought, he's always gonna look good against those fighters


Maybe, there's no way to tell.

A cynical fan (not ME, of course) might suggest that the powers-that-be wanted Eubank to get a fan-friendly KO so as to help sell the Golovkin fight.

Dorn wasn't moving well, and barely threw a jab. That's not how he's looked in the past. He basically just stood there and let Eubank tee-off on him. I bet he got paid a ton under the table for this one.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Eubank's offense is pretty impressive


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> Maybe, there's no way to tell.
> 
> A cynical fan (not ME, of course) might suggest that the powers-that-be wanted Eubank to get a fan-friendly KO so as to help sell the Golovkin fight.
> 
> Dorn wasn't moving well, and barely threw a jab. That's not how he's looked in the past. He basically just stood there and let Eubank tee-off on him. I bet he got paid a ton under the table for this one.


I thought he looked the way he usually does


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Eubank's offense is pretty impressive


Yeah but Spike, Chudinov, Blackwell and Doran all have one thing in common, a reliance on strength and not headmovement, Eubank is amazing looking when he brawls with a brawler (although Spike cracked him a few times and he's the only decent puncher Eubank has fought, he took them well but was clearly buzzed) but Saunders exposed him, and he wouldn't outlug someone like Lemiuex let alone Golovkin


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

On first glance you'd say Eubank has a good inside game, because of how devastating his hook/uppercut combos are, but in actual close range, he is very inactive and relys mostly on ducking low and weaving out, if someone has him tied up, they can work him up a bit, Doran did it very sparingly but a mauler like a middleweight Ricky Hatton would be Eubanks nightmare...well, if Golovkin didn't exist


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Just took a peak at Groves/Murray. My god, Murray looks absolutely gigantic in there.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Groves diong better at range, Mrray doing better up close, no shock there, Murray seems to be feeling the pace

Groves not looking too fresh himself, fast pace


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Excessive movement from Groves, no wonder he gasses so much


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Glancing uppercut from Groves rocks Murray at the end of the round


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Two top pro with a lot of experience fighting to save their careers at top level


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Groves hunting him, Murray rocked again


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Showtime showing a replay of the Eubank fight


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

FANTASTIC EXCHANGE, Murray gets the worst of it and has to hold, looking bad


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Murray feeling the punch of a genuine super middleweight here


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Yeah but Spike, Chudinov, Blackwell and Doran all have one thing in common, a reliance on strength and not headmovement, Eubank is amazing looking when he brawls with a brawler (although Spike cracked him a few times and he's the only decent puncher Eubank has fought, he took them well but was clearly buzzed) but Saunders exposed him, and he wouldn't outlug someone like Lemiuex let alone Golovkin


Yeah he has obvious flaws and the very least he's exciting. I don't think the Lemiuex fight would be an obvious pick for either fighter. Lemiuex has more power, but Eubank would enjoyed fighting a fighter like him. That's until he does something stupid and gets caught


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Murray recovered, landing nice hooks in burst up close, ALMOST GETS DECKED, bell rings, Murray staggers back to hs corner, in bad trouble


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah he has obvious flaws and the very least he's exciting. I don't think the Lemiuex fight would be an obvious pick for either fighter. Lemiuex has more power, but Eubank would enjoyed fighting a fighter like him. That's until he does something stupid and gets caught


I think Lemiuexs shorter explosive hooks would tell the difference, Spike was doing the old catch and shoot as Paulie would call it, and he caught Eubank big time, Eubank did well to take it but he obviously felt it too but Lemiuex is a different beast than OSullivan, like OSullivan on moon dust with 5 times the power

The Lemiuex who lost to Alcine, I think Eubank might do him, now? no


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Groves under pressure, Murray landing good shots in the 10th, going for broke


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> I think Lemiuexs shorter explosive hooks would tell the difference, Spike was doing the old catch and shoot as Paulie would call it, and he caught Eubank big time, Eubank did well to take it but he obviously felt it too but Lemiuex is a different beast than OSullivan, like OSullivan on moon dust with 5 times the power
> 
> The Lemiuex who lost to Alcine, I think Eubank might do him, now? no


Yeah I agree with you on that actually


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Groves looked sloppy and not that good, yet ironically he still looked better than he has in a good long while

I remember when he beat Paul Samuels in like his 3rd fight and thought he looked like an amazing talent, his accuracy was much better then (even taking opponent class into account, he didn't seem as wild as he is now)






Also, listen John Rawling on commentary at 6:05


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Looks like Murray might be done. Who can he beat at SMW?


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> Looks like Murray might be done. Who can he beat at SMW?


He couldn't beat Abraham at SMW and Abraham is done

AND a MW himself


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Groves looked sloppy and not that good, yet ironically he still looked better than he has in a good long while
> 
> I remember when he beat Paul Samuels in like his 3rd fight and thought he looked like an amazing talent, his accuracy was much better then (even taking opponent class into account, he didn't seem as wild as he is now)
> 
> ...


lol garbage stoppage


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

This guy better than Martin? That guy I remember wore a nappy during the fight. What a fucking bum he was.

Groves v Murray was decent. Going to stay up for Porter v Thurman. Love Thurmans attitude.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> He couldn't beat Abraham at SMW and Abraham is done
> 
> AND a MW himself


Very true, but it was a close one. I thought it was close but clear for Abraham. Still, Abraham was a top 3 SMW at the time. SMW is extremely weak at the moment.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> This guy better than Martin? That guy I remember wore a nappy during the fight. What a fucking bum he was.
> 
> Groves v Murray was decent. Going to stay up for Porter v Thurman. Love Thurmans attitude.


They were supposed to fight a while ago, Martin/Breazeale. Didn't happen because of the IBF vacancy. Not even sure if Breazeale is better than Martin. :lol:

This is a terrible fight. At this point, fucking Parker has a better resume than AJ.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

so when is the Joshua-Brezeale fight starting?


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> Very true, but it was a close one. I thought it was close but clear for Abraham. Still, Abraham was a top 3 SMW at the time. SMW is extremely weak at the moment.


Yeah I think the division being weak is the reason for that I agree, I mean Abraham never really looked good at supermiddleweight, even when they kept him in Germany he got battered and stopped by Stieglitz ffs in fact it's done Abrahams reputation more harm than good his run as a supermiddleweight champ because people would look at it and forget how devastating he actually was as a middleweight champion


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Nice entrance by Dominic haha, actually you and I @bballchump11 once talked about what a nice guy he was yet how shit he was as a fighter, I feel really harsh saying that, but he just...isn't that good, I seriously think Martin is better

Maybe not as much heart as Breazeale, but I doublt he gets a chance to show it, his body won;t be able to respond to his brain soon enough


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Nice entrance by Dominic haha, actually you and I @bballchump11 once talked about what a nice guy he was yet how shit he was as a fighter, I feel really harsh saying that, but he just...isn't that good, I seriously think Martin is better
> 
> Maybe not as much heart as Breazeale, but I doublt he gets a chance to show it, his body won;t be able to respond to his brain soon enough


Yeah I was feeling good for Breazeale after the Mansour win because he gutted that out after his mom had a heart attack or something like that.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

This is so cheesy


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah I was feeling good for Breazeale after the Mansour win because he gutted that out after his mom had a heart attack or something like that.


I posted in the Brit forum that for all of his limitations you actually have to admire how he carries himself, he seems like a gentleman


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

What's this bullshit aj coming out to


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah I was feeling good for Breazeale after the Mansour win because he gutted that out after his mom had a heart attack or something like that.


Yeah that pre fight interview really warmed me to him


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Dominic wins the entrance war anyway


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn, Howard Foster?

Expect an early, BS TKO.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> Damn, Howard Foster?
> 
> Expect an early, BS TKO.


Dominic goes down hard, no chance of an early one


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Dominic goes down hard, no chance of an early one


You wanna bet?

If Breazealle gets slightly rocked, foster will call it off. You can literally bet on this.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Commentators on the take as well, just wowing over an AJ shot that was clearly blocked.


Ugh. Same old crap ....


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Not bad by Dominic!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

easy 

10-9 Joshua


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Yeh this guy looks shit. Hope he can make it a scrap though.

OMFG he may as well wear a nappy like Martin.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Size is giving Joshua a few problems, but Joshua is the classier, he doesn't look unhittable though


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Both men looking very good. 

Nice to see Breazealle looking awake in the first round, which is unusual. 

Joshua's defense looks crisp. Impressive.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Breeze is throwing one punch to Joshua's 4th or 5th punch


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Joshua
10-9 Joshua

Those combos, damn


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't know why Joshua is fighting a blown up Cruiserweight. This guy is nowhere close t top 10 material.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

AJ's fighting brilliantly. I have to give him credit. Fast, crisp, and surprisingly good defense.

No let's see if he can go deep. Breazeale typicaly gets better as the fight goes on.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Joshua
10-9 Joshua
10-9 Joshua

No surprises there


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> AJ's fighting brilliantly. I have to give him credit. Fast, crisp, and surprisingly good defense.
> 
> No let's see if he can go deep.


Its funny I think he's not looking that good


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Breazeale looking pretty fit right there. Not as flabby as he usually is.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Brezeale is taking a terrible beating tonight and keeps on coming. Tough but limited guy.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Its funny I think he's not looking that good


That's becaue you foolishly don't rate Breazealle very highly. 
Breaze is extremely dangerous, powerful & tough, and AJ is fighting smart.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Joshua
10-9 Joshua
10-9 Joshua
10-9 Joshua

Breazeale may be able to whether to storm


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> That's becaue you foolishly don't rate Breazealle very highly.
> Breaze is extremely dangerous, powerful & tough, and AJ is fighting smart.


Well he just got complimented by Jim Watt so he must be for real


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Joshua
10-9 Joshua
10-9 Joshua
10-9 Joshua
10-9 Joshua

Breazeale is tough as hell. He's starting to figure some things out


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

This Sky commentary especially from Haye is pretty abysmal


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Haye pointing out Joshua using the same combinations over and over again


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

Is it just me, or is Breazeale garbage?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Joshua
10-9 Joshua
10-9 Joshua
10-9 Joshua
10-9 Joshua
10-9 Joshua

Joshua starting to slow down a little. He's bleeding somewhere on his face


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

After 2 KDs, the ref stops the fight. 7th rnd TKO


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow, Foster didn't call it on the first KD! I can't believe it!


Anyway, all credit to AJ. He's finally starting to look like a genuine pro HW. They've obviously been working on his defense, and that was the story tonight.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

David Haye can't help himself lmao


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746834947588096001


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Breazeale is terrible. No surprises here.


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

Very loose but game DB. I wasn't expecting him to win but was expecting him to throw a bit more than he did. Way too loose a puncher though. He needs someone in his corner who will tighten up his counters and leads. 

The shot Mansour knocked him down with was the same shot AJ hurt him with. A right around the guard where he couldn't see it. I'm surprised that didn't land more often. Went a good distance though Whyte gave him a much tougher fight. 

For AJ he was a bit faster than I was expecting. But that could also be due to how slow DB is. I still think he's a bit stiff and as Haye mentioned a bit predictable. Someone who is willing to punch with him ( taller, faster Wilder ) may be the right answer.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Breazeale went longer than expected


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Joshua needs a new corner.


He's not nearly as good as I thought he'd be at this point in his career, not in terms of skill and ability to impose his youth,speed and size on his opponents.


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

browsing said:


> Joshua needs a new corner.
> 
> He's not nearly as good as I thought he'd be at this point in his career, not in terms of skill and ability to impose his youth,speed and size on his opponents.


He isn't going to plow through everyone. DB might not be a world beater but he's got a Gumby like frame and style of fighting where he rides with a lot of shots. I've seen that before somewhere but anyway guys like that are exceptionally hard to get rid of.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> Joshua needs a new corner.
> 
> He's not nearly as good as I thought he'd be at this point in his career, not in terms of skill and ability to impose his youth,speed and size on his opponents.


:rofl some people are so critical


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

HumansSuck said:


> He isn't going to plow through everyone. DB might not be a world beater but he's got a Gumby like frame and style of fighting where he rides with a lot of shots. I've seen that before somewhere but anyway guys like that are exceptionally hard to get rid of.


You're right. But Joshua should could have done more (and easily btw) to get him out of there.

I just see potential and I don't seeing it going anywhere. I don't see anything that needs to be refined, I see something that looks like it'll stagnate.



tommygun711 said:


> :rofl some people are so critical


I'm not saying he's trash. Yes, I'm critical, I want the guy to do well, but I see a guy who might be in control of his corner when he's too damn young to be in control of his corner.

He's not getting his ass kicked enough in practice, not by himself, not by his trainers, not by his opponents.

His work rate is far too damn low, which means his work rate in the gym isn't high intensity either. I can see it all over him. He's not putting in work, he's riding in camp. He's not pushing it to the limit.

I know I'm not the only one seeing it.


----------



## Smith (May 21, 2013)

browsing said:


> You're right. But Joshua should could have done more (and easily btw) to get him out of there.
> 
> I just see potential and I don't seeing it going anywhere. I don't see anything that needs to be refined, I see something that looks like it'll stagnate.
> 
> ...


I really don't like Joshua. But you are insane. Lots of paragraphs and words does not make you a smart kant.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

browsing said:


> You're right. But Joshua should could have done more (and easily btw) to get him out of there.
> 
> I just see potential and I don't seeing it going anywhere. I don't see anything that needs to be refined, I see something that looks like it'll stagnate.
> 
> ...


Mental


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> Y
> I'm not saying he's trash. Yes, I'm critical, I want the guy to do well, but I see a guy who might be in control of his corner when he's too damn young to be in control of his corner.
> 
> He's not getting his ass kicked enough in practice, not by himself, not by his trainers, not by his opponents.
> ...


You're being way too overly critical here. You can't fault Joshua for being a little conservative vs a percieved threat in Breazeale.. His workrate isn't ridiculously high but it was pretty good here. He was pumping his jab out with pretty good regularity. Breazeale can bang, he's proven that and he's a big guy who could make Joshua pay the iron price at any moment so it was a good measured performance by Joshua.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Smith said:


> I really don't like Joshua. But you are insane. Lots of paragraphs and words does not make you a smart kant.





Stone Rose said:


> Mental


Time will tell when nothing else will.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

browsing said:


> You're right. But Joshua should could have done more (and easily btw) to get him out of there.
> 
> I just see potential and I don't seeing it going anywhere. I don't see anything that needs to be refined, I see something that looks like it'll stagnate.
> 
> ...


wtf? you're thinking way too hard to find flaws. if you analyse a fighter enough and look at them with a negative predisposition you can pick major holes in anyone


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> You're being way too overly critical here. You can't fault Joshua for being a little conservative vs a percieved threat in Breazeale.. His workrate isn't ridiculously high but it was pretty good here. He was pumping his jab out with pretty good regularity. Breazeale can bang, he's proven that and he's a big guy who could make Joshua pay the iron price at any moment so it was a good measured performance by Joshua.


Brazil was completely outclassed by Joshua and probably every category and yet Brazil made it look a lot harder than it should have been. AJ wasn't nearly as in control as someone with all his gifts should have been. He's got the talent and the gifts but I don't see any skill or craft in there.

I'm not saying AJ is trash, I'm saying his corner isn't sharp enough. His camp is not working him out right and I stand by that and I know it will catch up with him sooner than later.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> He's got the talent and the gifts but I don't see any skill or craft in there.


oh ok


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

sosolid4u09 said:


> wtf? you're thinking way too hard to find flaws. if you analyse a fighter enough and look at them with a negative predisposition you can pick major holes in anyone


AJ should be better than he is especially against an opponent of that quality. I expected a better display of boxing from him and I didn't see it. I just saw a guy on cruise control.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

browsing said:


> AJ should be better than he is especially against an opponent of that quality. I expected a better display of boxing from him and I didn't see it. I just saw a guy on cruise control.


agreed he could have shown more variety in there and got db out of there sooner. but your criticisms are ott imo


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> AJ should be better than he is especially against an opponent of that quality. I expected a better display of boxing from him and I didn't see it. I just saw a guy on cruise control.


You're not getting it, AJ is still improving and learning, this is the first time he ever went 7 rounds so it was unknown territory.. There is nothing wrong with his performance you are just looking for something to critisize for some odd reason. Breazeale is big, can bang and is a tough guy so for AJ to have a more conservative output is not a bad thing. It's actually a good thing, it shows Joshua's patience and it ensures that he doesn't get overconfident and clipped by a guy he is completely outclassing


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Browsing is right that Joshua still has flaws, but he's only been a pro for 4 years. A lot of people thought him getting a title shot was pretty quick with his experience level. I think he'll do fine. Lenno Lewis and Wladimir got stopped early in their careers.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Browsing is right that Joshua still has flaws, but he's only been a pro for 4 years. A lot of people thought him getting a title shot was pretty quick with his experience level. I think he'll do fine. Lenno Lewis and Wladimir got stopped early in their careers.


every heavyweight ever had flaws

these big guys will look stiff, unathletic, awkward, vulnerable all the time because their mistakes carry more weight (any 1 punch can end it at HW)


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

they're trying to build the winner of this as the successor to mayweather but they dont have half the skill IMO.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

but War Porter!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> every heavyweight ever had flaws
> 
> these big guys will look stiff, unathletic, awkward, vulnerable all the time because their mistakes carry more weight (any 1 punch can end it at HW)


Yep, so everybody is right. He has flaws, but I don't see him losing to a mediocre fighter. In fact he has the most potential


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

My goodness, both of these fools are coming off a year layoff.

No wonder the hype has died down for this fight, hopefully none of them have ring rust.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Brook in the studio in the uk. Playing down porters power saying it's more his physical strength . You can tell he respects Thurman always speaks highly of him


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Woah, nice uppercut


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

My money's on Thurman.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

nice uppercuts


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-8 JH

Drops Molina with a lead counter right uppercut


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

"Look out for that uppercut okay?"

:lol:


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Hurd is a future cbapkln
He is very good, and uses the shoulder roll well with his life so.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

It's like watching Eubank Jr again


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Stone Rose said:


> Brook in the studio in the uk. Playing down porters power saying it's more his physical strength . You can tell he respects Thurman always speaks highly of him


Yeah lots of mutual respect between kellog and chief keef. No reason that fight can't happen next


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> 10-8 JH
> 
> Drops Molina with a lead counter right uppercut


More of a counter than a "lead" IMO. - but that's just nit-picking terms. It was damn impressive, either way. 
Not unlike Tyson in his prime, ducking low like that under the jab & then exploding upwards.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-8 Hurd
10-9 Hurd
10-9 Hurd

Hurd walking Molina down behind his shoulder roll. 

For those that don't know, Molina is the twin of US Olympian, Javier Molina from 2008.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Yeah lots of mutual respect between kellog and chief keef. No reason that fight can't happen next


And if Thurman wins tonight by KO, Thurman-Brook becomes a huge money-maker. Boy Howdy !


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746875790847946755


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-8 Hurd
10-9 Hurd
10-9 Hurd
10-9 Hurd

They spent that round shoulder to shoulder. Hurd starting to get hit more now.


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

Good fight molina getting through more


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Hurd looking beautiful tonight.
He easily would beat JRock.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn nice inside fighting from both guys. You don't see that very often these days.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-8 Hurd
10-9 Hurd
10-9 Hurd
10-9 Hurd
10-9 Hurd


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

154 is becoming very competitive


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

That uppercut is a fucking killer lol


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Hurd boxes on the inside beautifully, another excellent DMV boxer who has beautiful body work


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-8 Hurd
10-9 Hurd
10-9 Hurd
10-9 Hurd
10-9 Hurd
10-9 Hurd


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Molina gassed, out muscled, out slicked, out boxed, out classed and he is a solid fighter, but there is nothing he can do unless Hurd lets him do it.


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

Hurd is fighting dumb, he clearly has the skills to box smart and time molina but he just throwing shots without thinking


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Is Hurd good enough to mix it up with the top 10 154 pounders? That division is stacked. If everyone starts fighting eachother, some wars are going to break out at light middleweight. Andrade, lara, charlo brothers, lubin, trout, canelo, j rock, etc


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-8 Hurd
10-9 Hurd
10-9 Hurd
10-9 Hurd
10-9 Hurd
10-9 Hurd
10-9 Hurd

Man Molina is tough.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Who says Haymon doesn't know how to properly match his fighters and build them properly.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Molina's corner needs to stop this, its over and he is only going to get long term damage if he keeps this up.

Usher looks nothing like SRl


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-8 Hurd
10-9 Hurd
10-9 Hurd
10-9 Hurd
10-9 Hurd
10-9 Hurd
10-9 Hurd
10-9 Hurd

The corner need to think about stopping it. Molina getting hurt now. Hurd was 39/104 that round on total punches


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I see why Canelo wants to stay at 155, too many young lions who know how to box and have power there.
He should stay at 155 where its safe


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Usher looks nothing like SRl


yeah that is terrible casting

edgar ramirez doesnt look great either


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> Is Hurd good enough to mix it up with the top 10 154 pounders? That division is stacked. If everyone starts fighting eachother, some wars are going to break out at light middleweight. Andrade, lara, charlo brothers, trout, canelo, j rock, etc


I'm impressed, the kid has some serious height and reach. He needs to fight off the backfoot tbough , he's basically trading shots with the guy and getting away with it.

I would've thought he TKO'd the guy by now, but the explosiveness will come in time. He won't be ready to challenge for a title until a year from now... He should've had a fight earlier this year imo.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Gully Foyle said:


> Hurd is fighting dumb, he clearly has the skills to box smart and time molina but he just throwing shots without thinking


I agree, can't walk everyone down. Hopefully he doesn't find our the hard way


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-8 Hurd
10-9 Hurd
10-9 Hurd
10-9 Hurd
10-9 Hurd
10-9 Hurd
10-9 Hurd
10-9 Hurd
10-9 Hurd

If this was a 12 rounder, I'd strop it now


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Al Bernstein really trying to make it seem like Molina has been in this fight. He hasn'et.

Sick of Showtime ignoring Trout.

154 is stacked
Lara
Andrade
Vanes
Trout
Ja Charlo
Je Charlo
J Rock
Hurd
Lubin


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> yeah that is terrible casting
> 
> edgar ramirez doesnt look great either


The first actor was perfect.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

That was a really entertaining fight


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

very nice performance from Hurd


bad stoppage


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Why make that stoppage, Brooklyn stoppage


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, Hurd looked a lot bigger than Molina.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Ref gives him a mercy stoppage in the 10th round.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Crazy stoppage, why with a minute 1:15 left? The shots were thudding, but probably the worst stoppage I've ever seen. Crazy, demoralizing.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Some chin .


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Now Paulie needs to stop lyig, the man was hurt multiple times in the 9th and the 10th and he was looking worse and worse, to claim he was never hurt is a outright lie, but that said he shouldn't have been stopped at that moment.

Hurd showed me more than JRock ever has


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I would have let Molina continue. He would have survived 1 more minute. It's not like this as a 12 round fight.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hurd was taking a lot of punishment to be fair.

Might have been the humane thing to do even if you dont like to see early stoppages.


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

Fair stoppage, the guy could die


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

BobDigi5060 said:


> Crazy stoppage, why with a minute 1:15 left? The shots were thudding, but probably the worst stoppage I've ever seen. Crazy, demoralizing.


Uh no. Britain still exists.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Oscar Molina had a draw with the excellent Domonique dolton, Hurd made Molina look like shit.
That boy the truth


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

British stoppage


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Lame stoppage. Both fighters performed admirably. Hurd strikes me as a more active Broner.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

no way glen feldmen can be allowed to judge again.
No way.
Find me 3 rounds Molina won


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

CBS/Showtime should have shown the interview for Hurd, help make the man a star.

Dominique got sugar? God damn, no one is safe. The best french born baskball player of all time


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> no way glen feldmen can be allowed to judge again.
> No way.
> Find me 3 rounds Molina won


yeah I as trying to find rounds to give Molina, but Hurd would still land more shots and cleaner shots for every punch Molina landed. And his ring generalship was much superior.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Mikey!


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

holy shit


mikey garcia


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Oscar Molina had a draw with the excellent Domonique dolton, Hurd made Molina look like shit.
> That boy the truth


I thought he got hit too much. Even if it's on the body, he needs to get out the way of that stuff.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mikey has lost a lot of weight


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Mikey wants to come back at 135 lbs. He should join up with GBP. Fight Linares.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

BobDigi5060 said:


> I thought he got hit too much. Even if it's on the body, he needs to get out the way of that stuff.


Nah he wasn't getting hit clean to the body actually, that overhand right was landing on his head and I think he definitely needs to fix that


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Interviewing Wilder no and Julian Williams.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Deontay my boy, 
Joshua don't want Wilder for real.
J Rock looking Larry Holmesian


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Wilder excited. LOL


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Wilder is about as articulate as Chuck Giampa.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

They remaking Mcguyer?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I gotta leave yall


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Kenny Porter sounds like he hasn't moved on from that loss actually. it sounds like they havent learned from it


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Kenny Porter sounds like he hasn't moved on from that loss actually. it sounds like they havent learned from it


shawn's fights since would suggest they haven't learned much.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Smirk said:


> shawn's fights since would suggest they haven't learned much.


Kenny just explains away the loss by citing Brook's clinching and running. And he acts like the fight could have been scored for Porter.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

I've got Thurman by decision. Was once a big supporter of Porter, and I like him as a person, but I think he has plateaued. Thurman is the more versatile fighter. Have a feeling this will be ugly.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Kenny just explains away the loss by citing Brook's clinching and running. And he acts like the fight could have been scored for Porter.


Kenny is one grandiose MFer.

That fight was wider than it was scored. Kell dominated.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Are they showing any fights on delay after like they usually do for the NBC cards?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Porter's dad seems like a excellent father.
too bad he is a shit trainer


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

Oh man Steve Willis


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

:beer:rasta


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Surprised Benji Esteves isn't working the fight.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

"Fistic fireworks"

Kill yourself, Mauro.

Countdown until he says plethora...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Just like I figured it would go
thurman KO gonna come in 3 rounds or less.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thuramn is gonna put him to sleep yo


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Porter's round 1-1 from what I'm seeing.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

oh shit


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

Thurman got mauled

dude got rushed


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Porter won round two. Even so far. Each round was a tale of distance


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Porter impressing on the inside. Already a good fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

in two rounds when Porter fades like usual, and compounded with the body work from thurman now, it will be textbook


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I got it 1-1 so far, Keith let Porter do his work in round 2


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Shit, Porter countering Thurman? :lol:


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't know if Porter can keep up this workrate. He's doing great right now, though.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

I want to get high with Steve Willis


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Jesus, Porter's chin is fucking iron!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Just like I said
clockwork


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thurman rocking the shit out of porter at the bell


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Thurman looking uncomfortsble but getting closer in exchanges


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

This fight has already out performed my cynical expectations. Good shit.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Porter 3-0!!


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't see Porter making it to 35 years old and still being relevant. The guy's style is so predicated on blitzing and I can't see him doing that against guys who are younger and stronger than him at that point.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

thats why i love Porter. Thurman hurts him, Porter goes right back at him


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

hard round to judge

Porter still forcing himself in and getting Thurman to the ropes

but onetime with a clean right hand at the end

2-1 Porter


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah, I thought it'd be a boring ass fight. Good fight so far.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> Porter 3-0!!


nah homeboy. thurman 2-1. Won the 1st and third because he hurt porter at the end of the third.


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

Porter is a spoiler


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Porter putting in work. Thurman gonna catch him in the later rounds tho..


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

I can't see how Keith can be given the 3rd. Porter up by one for me.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, rocked each other, but Thurman got him worse.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

Porter rocked and cut

looks like it's downhill for Porter from now on

2-2


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

This is a great fight so far, holy hell


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Thurman so close.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

PORTER IS HURT!


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Porter 3-1, what a fight!!


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Hell fucking yeah


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Kenny Porter sucks as a trainer. He hasn't taught his son shit since the Brook fight.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Thurman's fight experience with Chaves is proving invaluable here.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Porter need to step his game up lol


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I forgot what I called but I def had Thurman after 7


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

BobDigi5060 said:


> Porter 3-1, what a fight!!


What fight are you watching?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

2-2


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

2 rounds a piece. Porter felt that power there.


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

Damn good fight


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Ow, Thurman hurt.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

THurman needs a better jab


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Porter looking very 1 dimensional


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Thurman is going to ko Porter soon.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Keith's punch resistance clearly isn't great but he has a fighter's heart.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Ow, Thurman hurt.


What :lol:


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

3-2 Thurman

Porter tamed??


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

3-2 Porter


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, Thurman got hit with that same punch against JSK.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

That 5th round was close, but I think Porter edged it, 3-2


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Porter looking very 1 dimensional


So he's looking like Shawn Porter?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> What :lol:


You're kidding me, right?


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

great fight.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

thurman can't keep running. he needs to be more skilful in avoiding this pressure from porter


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

4-2 Porter


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

3-3 Porter round

Thurman has landed some clean hard punches, thought Porter would have gone down


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Thurman close but needs to do more


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

Farhood has it 3-3


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Another good round for Porter. But Thurman is still landing the cleaner shots.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> You're kidding me, right?


Yes. Gatti was hurt against Ward.....


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Thought that should have been a knockdown


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Ow, Thurman staggered with that one.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Yes. Gatti was hurt against Ward.....


They showed the replay on that overhand. Dude, it's whatever. I'm not arguing this.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Ow, Thurman staggered with that one.


Porter got rocked in that exchange also.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

How is that not a knockdown?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> Thought that should have been a knockdown


Slightly behind the head but i thought so too


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

Thurman has no strategy, just hoping to land a bomb


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

I would pay an absurd sum of money to punch Mauro in the stomach


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Ow, Thurman hurt again to the body.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

Thurman hurt to the body again


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Gully Foyle said:


> Thurman has no strategy, just hoping to land a bomb


Yeah, he needs to throw more punches instead of looking for one clean shot and then building on that if it ever lands.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Chex31 said:


> Thurman hurt to the body again


Yup, just like the Collazo fight. Man, Porter is doing way better than I thought he would.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Porter running right in to shots :lol:


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

I've got it even through eight. Great fight.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

4-4

hurtful left hand to the ribs

ouch


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Thurman by 2 so far


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

is porters nickname the most fitting in boxing today?


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Fight is even


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I got Porter up 5-3


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, Porter needs to keep it ripping to Thurman's body. Might be able to stop him there.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Kell can box, the man sounds fucking awful giving commentary though.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

They gave the 8th to Thurman?


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Kell can box, the man sounds fucking awful giving commentary though.


Macklin? Yeah he is.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, go Porter. Thurman is cut I think.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Get him Porter!!!


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

Thurman getting mauled again
out muscled

chest to chest pressure

Thurman looking real uncomfortable

5-4 Porter


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Porter not getting enough credit and Thurman too much for a pretty close fight.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Thurman looking tired.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Wow.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Fucking brilliant


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

6-3 Porter


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Porter going for it! Big Porter round. Thurman better dance and fucking box the next 2 rounds.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Personally, I think this is better than SAlido vs Vargas, so far.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Awesome Fight!!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Floyd WHO?


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Thurmans punches having no effect on porter.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Porter has improved tremendously. Clean accurate inside punches


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Floyd WHO?


Oh god, go away


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Yeah, he needs to throw more punches instead of looking for one clean shot and then building on that if it ever lands.


Damn Porter just outworking him


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Porter ahead now. Thurman looked lost at the end there.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Thurman doesn't look like he can hurt Porter at all. Porter just walking through everything now.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Errol would beat both they asses.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Off balance, dude.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Thurmans punches having no effect on porter.


very surprising

bad for Thurman since it looks like his plan was to hurt Porter with single shots

6-4 Porter


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm enjoying this too much to score it, but I don't see how they can possibly have thurman ahead by 1 round.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Errol would beat both they asses.


Spence beats Brook too.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

I'm callin it now. Fight of the year 2016.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

fucking great fight


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

did thurman cut himself by punching himself in the face


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

KT by 2


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

Thurman needs to pick it up and score some KDs


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

Wow what a slugfest


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I can't see Thurman being ahead either. I'm not keeping score, though, just watching. Seems like Porter is winning this to me.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Macklin? Yeah he is.


No, Brook. They went back to the studio briefly and asked him for his opinion on who was winning. He sounded like shit, stuttering, couldn't understand the man. Took forever to get his point out.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Damn Porter finishes strong in the last 10 seconds. Wow.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Thurman landed a massive left hook and Porter walked through it


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

how the hell could AB drop Porter, and yet Thurman is landing bombs while Porter is dam near lunging into them


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

I noticed Bama quit posting in about round 3


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

KT by 3. Porter needs a KO


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, Porter is walking right through Thurman's punches. It's fucking ridiculous. Porter is definitely one of the best chins right now.


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

Is it just me, or does Porter look a lot like a small Leon Spinks? He's even a bit unorthodox in his style like Spinks was.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I can't see Thurman being ahead either. I'm not keeping score, though, just watching. Seems like Porter is winning this to me.


He's about to get robbed.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

6-5 Thurman round

goddamn


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

turbotime said:


> KT by 3. Porter needs a KO


Lol Wut


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Thurman loading up too much, if he was more methodical behind the jab he would have knocked him out in the first half of the fight.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Porter getting countered HARD and still not going anywhere. @Sweethome_Bama


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Fucking hell how he stayed in there after that left hook ?!!


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thurman wins if he stays on his feet


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

turbotime said:


> KT by 3. Porter needs a KO


No way


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Porter using that Canelo-esque weight advantage to walk through one-time's shots. Fuckin 170 lbs


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

11th is all Thurman


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

God, Floyd woulda made these guys look like fools.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

how the hell does Farhood have Thurman up??


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

It's so easy to root for Porter. He is so small, you feel like he is disadvantaged and you want him to win.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

a


Sister Sledge said:


> It's so easy to root for Porter. He is so small, you feel like he is disadvantaged and you want him to win.


small that motherfucker was a supermiddlweight.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

turbotime said:


> God, Floyd woulda made these guys look like fools.


Him vs. Porter would be a Hamsho-Benitez redux


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> KT by 3. Porter needs a KO


The fuck!?


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Thurman won, by 3 or 4 rounds.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have no idae who won that fight but i enjoyed the fuck out of it. great fight. kudos to both.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Great great fight.

I think that easily surpasses Salido-Vargas


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> a
> 
> small that motherfucker was a supermiddlweight.


170 lbs


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> Porter getting countered HARD and still not going anywhere. @Sweethome_Bama


Its strange. Hard to believe Broner had the man hurt but Thurman never did, my estimation of thurman's power has dropped as well as his boxing ability


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Thurman easy money. 

Im sure the idiot judges will make it an SD though.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

7-5 Porter

great fight

Porter rushed almost all night and outworked Thurman
hurting him to the body along the way


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Porter finished weak


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

what a brawl of a fight. skill level questionable, but awesome stuff.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Close fight. I wonder what the judges have it.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Thurman easy money.
> 
> Im sure the idiot judges will make it an SD though.


I don't think so.

A draw will be a fair score IMO. I don't really care who won though, that's how good the fight was.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

I think Thurman pulled it out of the fire.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I thought Thurman won too.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

115-113 Thurman.
Great fight. They're pretty much evenly matched. Won't mind a rematch


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

I can see either guy getting the nod.

A draw will be fair.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Shane Mosley apparently has brain damage.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I was Pulling for Thurnan but I feel Porter won. Thurmans shots were Too few and had little effect, Porter had Thurman retreating and eating multiple combinations.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

KOTF said:


> 170 lbs


I was wrong about super middle but he used to box at middleweight in the ams, fighting Danny Jacobs, Andrade Edwin rodriguez


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> Great great fight.
> 
> I think that easily surpasses Salido-Vargas


Nahhhh

Good fight but not better than Salido-Vargas


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Chex31 said:


> 7-5 Porter
> 
> great fight
> 
> ...


had it the same


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Thurman certainly took the 12th. - That's enough if the judges are already on his side.

I think Porter won, though, by a hair. Or maybe a draw.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

7-5 Porter, he put in a lot of work.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Eh, I'm guess it's all for Thurman. Close scorecards.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

And still!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> Shane Mosley apparently has brain damage.


Water is wet


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> The fuck!?


There ya go :lol:


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

i have to admit to not scoring it either, just enjoyed watching it. but it did look like in the last couple of rounds Thurman landed cleaner.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Correct decision


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Now we get to see Avanesyan get killed versus one of these guys.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Robbery.


Listen to the crowd. They know what time it is.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Judges handled business. I have no problem with the scores.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Spence kills both these cats.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

rematch

or Thurman-Brook

great fight


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

And STILL


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Robbery.


You are not a smart man


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Great fight, im not sure if thurman won though


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Thurman needs to bust out that recorder and spirit jewels.
Thurman begging for a rematch, doesn't want to touch Spence


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

All 3 cards, 115-113 in favor of Thurman.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

An immediate rematch is required !


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Lol Wut


and still.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow. Close fight and could have gone either way or been a draw. Thurman just landed the more cleaner punches throughout.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Thurman certainly took the 12th. - That's enough if the judges are already on his side.
> 
> I think Porter won, though, by a hair. Or maybe a draw.


How do you go from saying its a close fight, could be a draw... to calling it a robbery? Judges scored it 7 rounds to 5. Close ass fight. How can you complain?


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Thurman ran a little bit


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

The fans retarded 4 booing. Shit was close..


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Man its sad to think what Porter could have been if he had a dad who was worth a shit and didn't fuck up his career by never getting him a trainer to teach him how to box


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Thurman to be whooped by Errol Spence 2017.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> There ya go :lol:


Dude, you have Thurman by 3 close to the 11th or 10th. Don't try to change it up. :nono


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

We need Keith-Kell soon.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> There ya go :lol:


Dude, you have Thurman by 3 close to the 11th or 10th. Don't try to change it up. :nono


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> You are not a smart man


YDKSAB.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Nahhhh
> 
> Good fight but not better than Salido-Vargas


Salido Vargas had more drama and a lot more clean punches.

You had an old guy like Salido making what is probably a last stand against a young hungry lion like Vargas.

Still this fight was action packed with two prime guys giving it their all. Not a bad thing for boxing to actually have multiple clear fight of the year candidates.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Thurman to be whooped by Errol Spence 2017.


Spence beat Thurman and Porter in 2016 2 months apart.
I wonder what Deigo Chaves would do to Porter.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

The crowd was booing because of Porter's style and Thurman doing a lot of boxing off the back foot. You've got a lot of drunk biased people who don't know much about how to score a fight.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> The fans retarded 4 booing. Shit was close..


If your a fan in the cheap seats, chances are you're seeing jack shit other than one guy driving another guy back.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Man, Porter is walking right through Thurman's punches. It's fucking ridiculous. Porter is definitely one of the best chins right now.


It's not the chin only, M-B.

It's:


Zopilote said:


> Surman ain't no KO artist.
> This is Powah:





Lester1583 said:


> Nah, Thurman doesn't hit as hard as his record indicates.
> 
> He's not even a top 10 puncher today, as far as raw power is concerned.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

I will have to actually score it when I watch it again. I felt Porter possibly outhustled Thurman, but Thurman landed the better power shots. Porter actually outjabbed Thurman (thurman always had an average jab) and landed a ton of body shots. THe issue is I think Thurman landed the better more effective head shots, similar to the brook fight in that regard. but thurman didnt hold like brook, he traded a lot more, tried to KO Shawn. It was a close close fight and I picked Thurman to win, but I felt Porter potentially pulled it off. Close fight. Got 220$ in returns from this fight as I just bet on thurman with no particular method of victory


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Close fight couldn't imagine being a judge. Lot of sneaky punches from both fighters and most importantly good fight. Don't take away from either fighter. Thurman's punches were more telling but Porter came forward the whole night. Do think Spence could beat either but we'll see. I'm satisfied with a rematch imho not the fight to say who's better than who. Was trying to tell people that Porter may have been taken lightly in polls here.....


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Porter unfortunately has become predictable and unless given a rematch he seems to be beaten by the top fighters in his division. It's sad because Porter isn't 'that' guy but he could be known as that guy from now onwards.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> If your a fan in the cheap seats, chances are you're seeing jack shit other than one guy driving another guy back.


Possibly.. or they just dumb casual fans lol


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Dude, you have Thurman by 3 close to the 11th or 10th. Don't try to change it up. :nono


You mean by 2. You nuthugged Porter this whole thread and you know it.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746903888272494592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746905810354200580


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

I hope Brook realises that Vargas will not be a walk in the park.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> I will have to actually score it when I watch it again. I felt Porter possibly outhustled Thurman, but Thurman landed the better power shots. Porter actually outjabbed Thurman (thurman always had an average jab) and landed a ton of body shots. THe issue is I think Thurman landed the better more effective head shots, similar to the brook fight in that regard. but thurman didnt hold like brook, he traded a lot more, tried to KO Shawn. It was a close close fight and I picked Thurman to win, but I felt Porter potentially pulled it off. Close fight. Got 220$ in returns from this fight as I just bet on thurman with no particular method of victory


I stopped scoring after the 4th, but felt like Thurman won or at least closed strong. I'll have to score too, close fight. Thurman is down for a rematch which shows some character.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746903888272494592
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746905810354200580


Mosley is biased towards Shawn. No surprises here.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

i had it 7-5 Porter but it was close. Not mad at the decision


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Next up:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746864850874286080


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Mosley is biased towards Shawn. No surprises here.


I need Riddick Bowe's thoughts too :lol:


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> I stopped scoring after the 4th, but felt like Thurman won or at least closed strong. I'll have to score too, close fight. Thurman is down for a rematch which shows some character.


yeah i didnt bother scoring it just wanted to enjoy the fight. Thurman's late round rally may hav won it for him. I was hoping for thurman to get a flash knockdown for some padding in the scoring


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Second best fight of the year behind Vargas-Solido

A draw or 7-5 for either guy is acceptable.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> You mean by 2. You nuthugged Porter this whole thread and you know it.


Uh, no by 3. That's why everyone was wondering what the hell you were watching because you can't score worth a shit, dude.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I had Thurman winning wide, some of the shots Thurman landed were brutal


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Mosley is biased towards Shawn. No surprises here.


They look related I can't blame Shane lol.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> The crowd was booing because of Porter's style and Thurman doing a lot of boxing off the back foot. You've got a lot of drunk biased people who don't know much about how to score a fight.


My immediate thought. They saw a guy losing and trying hard so they root for him.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Uh, no by 3. That's why everyone was wondering what the hell you were watching because you can't score worth a shit, dude.


Who is everyone?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Who is everyone?


Need glasses? Figure it out yourself, man.

I'm going to watch Korobov now. Laters.:hi:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Need glasses? Figure it out yourself, man.
> 
> I'm going to watch Korobov now. Laters.:hi:


:lol: thats what I thought

PS - and still.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Who is everyone?


Need glasses? Figure it out yourself, man.

I'm going to watch Korobov now. Laters.:hi:


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Good fight. Good performances by everyone - the fighters and the judges. 

Thurman done his bit by showing excellent movement and counterpunching. My only criticism would be that he's still weak at tying up, and he wasn't jabbing his way in when Porter was backing off. 

Porter, unfortunately, is too predictable. He's improved a little since the Brook fight, but again, he was doing the same thing again and again. Other than a great chin and a great heart to make it a tough night's work, he didn't bring much quality/skill to the table. He will forever remain a poor-man's Bradley, falling short against the division's elite - simply because toughness and heart can only take you so far at this level.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Need glasses? Figure it out yourself, man.
> 
> I'm going to watch Korobov now. Laters.:hi:


Dont say 'laters'

Only bitter girls ever type that.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> I had Thurman winning wide, some of the shots Thurman landed were brutal


Exactly. Porter walked in to too many punches. Having a good chin doesn't win you rounds.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Dont say 'laters'
> 
> Only bitter girls ever type that.


Dude, you have the physique of a woman. I wouldn't even be talking if I were you. :rofl


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Dude, you have the physique of a woman. I wouldn't even be talking if I were you. :rofl


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Dude, you have the physique of a woman. I wouldn't even be talking if I were you. :rofl


Dude, don't be mad because I'm a babe -- and you won't even post up a pic


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Dude, don't be mad because I'm a babe -- and you won't even post up a pic


Yeah, of course I won't. I'm not about to get some *** .gif or meme made out of my pictures. I really don't have anything to prove, but I'm just giving you a heads up, man. When you have the body of a man going through transitional therapy, I wouldn't be one to talk shit about someone being a girl.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

had porter winning by 1 round


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Yeah, of course I won't. I'm not about to get some* *** .gif *or meme made out of my pictures. I really don't have anything to prove, but I'm just giving you a heads up, man. When you have the body of a man going through transitional therapy, I wouldn't be one to talk shit about someone being a girl.


:lol: So you admit it huh. What pics are you referring to? :hey

No wonder you weren't invited to our boxing tourney.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Ughhhh. What happened in the night with Mexi and turbo?




:hey


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

techks said:


> Ughhhh. What happened in the night with Mexi and turbo?
> 
> :hey


swing bout


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

I had Thurman up by 3, wonder what Mexi was watching.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :lol: So you admit it huh. What pics are you referring to? :hey
> 
> No wonder you weren't invited to our boxing tourney.


Admit what? I've not posted pics on this site, and I'm not about to.

You talk so much shit on here. Dude, it's hard to take a fucking pre-op tranny seriously. :finger


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Admit what? I've not posted pics on this site, and I'm not about to.
> 
> You talk so much shit on here. Dude, it's hard to take a fucking pre-op tranny seriously. :finger


I didn't ask for this babe-ness. Its called lost weight, try it.

Youre the one talking about ***** pics of yourself. If thats who you wanna be, Im not judging.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I didn't ask for this babe-ness. Its called lost weight, try it.
> 
> Youre the one talking about ***** pics of yourself. If thats who you wanna be, Im not judging.


Oh, you definitely need some reading glasses. I've since re-read my post, and I have no clue where you're getting that from. :conf

Nah, that's called hormone replacement therapy. Either way, I'm done here now. I'm not about to sit here talking shit with a clueless idiot. Dude, you talk so much shit on here. It's rather funny considering that you'd go life and death against mrtoney. :hi:


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> . It's rather funny considering that you'd go life and death against mrtoney. :hi:


Abraham would KO u man. Dunno why you're getting so personal. You lose money homeboy? :handofbogo


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Oh, you definitely need some reading glasses. I've since re-read my post, and I have no clue where you're getting that from. :conf
> 
> Nah, that's called hormone replacement therapy. Either way, I'm done here now. I'm not about to sit here talking shit with a clueless idiot. Dude, you talk so much shit on here. It's rather funny considering that you'd go life and death against mrtoney. :hi:


You have ***** pics apparently. All good man.

"LaterZ" :rofl


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

I commented elsewhere on the internet that a fight like this is going to prove who can score a bout and who can't.

No one who has been watching boxing or knows the sport should have had Porter winning this.

I had the same scorecard that the judges had. I called the UD for Thurman at the end of the 12th.

If you had this bout for Porter, congratulations, YDKSAB. :franklin


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

It was still an exciting fight. Good show by both men.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Honestly what the fuck is Shawn's chin/head made out of


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

browsing said:


> I commented elsewhere on the internet that a fight like this is going to prove who can score a bout and who can't.
> 
> No one who has been watching boxing or knows the sport should have had Porter winning this.
> 
> ...


I saw people have Porter by 2.......on this board. I consider this the highest quality boxing board on the net. what the hell? Points for trying hard and soaking shots does not win rounds.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

browsing said:


> I commented elsewhere on the internet that a fight like this is going to prove who can score a bout and who can't.
> 
> No one who has been watching boxing or knows the sport should have had Porter winning this.
> 
> ...


Yet, it's usually the judges who are accused of YDKSAB.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Honestly what the fuck is Shawn's chin/head made out of


Keith was pretty squared up and on the ropes a lot of the time. But yeah, Shawn was not made in China.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> Yet, it's usually the judges who are accused of YDKSAB.


They've been pretty good recently. I'm kinda surprised.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

here what I said about the fight weeks ago



browsing said:


> I havent decided who I'm going with here. This fight is up in the air. I feel like, if Thurman loses by other than a KO, he's lost some of his cache as a fighter.
> 
> If Porter loses, it wouldn't be surprising however nor would it hurt his resume.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

browsing said:


> If you had this bout for Porter, congratulations, YDKSAB. :franklin


You're entitled to your opinion.

But it's wrong.

While Thurman certainly landed a lot of hard blows, most of his punches were missing or blocked. Porter's defense was surprisingly good. The official stats were WAY off. Just look at tommygun's gif, above. It's looks like a high output exchange, but Thurman only landed one meaningful punch.

Also, Porter controlled the action for a lot more time than Thurman did, and that's supposed to count for something.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I saw people have Porter by 2.......on this board. I consider this the highest quality boxing board on the net. what the hell? Points for trying hard and soaking shots does not win rounds.


And most, who are not black, who at a high level do not appreciate actual 'Boxing'

Some asstard in here had Porter 6-3 at one point :lol:


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

turbotime said:


> They've been pretty good recently. I'm kinda surprised.


Judges are only good when they agree with one's personal scoring.

IMO, it was a close fight which Porter edged by outworking Thurman but can see how people scored the fight for Thurman based
on the power punches.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> Judges are only good when they agree with one's personal scoring.
> 
> IMO, it was a close fight which Porter edged by outworking Thurman but can see how people scored the fight for Thurman based
> on the power punches.


What was your card then? Didn't you have it 6-3 for Porter after 9


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> You're entitled to your opinion.
> 
> But it's wrong.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but IIRC.....

You, in particular, are the DKSAB champ on this forum and have been since I first came over here from ESB.

You're like a kid watching tons of porno, you watch fucking all day... but never learn how to have sex with a woman.

No offense.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

It was definitely a close one..I had it 7-5 Porter but people calling a clear Thurman win, did you score the whole round?

I watched with no sound (not by choice) but there were many rounds were Porter was working and had Thurman retreating for large portions of a round then Thurman would catch him with a few clean punches that IMO were not enough to steal the round.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> It was definitely a close one..I had it 7-5 Porter but people calling a clear Thurman win, did you score the whole round?
> 
> I watched with no sound (not by choice) but there were many rounds were Porter was working and had Thurman retreating for large portions of a round then Thurman would catch him with a few clean punches that IMO were not enough to steal the round.


what round?


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I saw people have Porter by 2.......on this board. I consider this the highest quality boxing board on the net. what the hell? Points for trying hard and soaking shots does not win rounds.


The judges score effective 'effective aggression', not 'aggression'. Porter simply didn't put in quality shots. I think it was hilarious how Professor Thurman broke down the fight right at the mic, as if he could hear all the casuals typing furiously away at their keyboards aghast at his UD victory.

That was so hilarious to me, he came out and said exactly why Porter lost and why the judges didn't score the fight in Shawn's favor. 
Thurman KSAB.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I didn't score the fight round by round, and all the judges having it for Thurman along with my dad and my best friend make me satisfied with the decision. But personally, as someone pulling for Keith, I think there were too many rounds where Porter was landing combinations, body shots, and Thurman was just winging knockout shots that missed. Every other round he'd land something that _should_ have dropped Porter, but didn't. Clean punching is important but Porter's offense seemed to have much more effect. Landing the best punch of the round and getting outworked the rest of it isn't how you win a fight and I got the impression that's what happened with Thurman. But again, I don't have a scorecard, so this is just intuition.

@bballchump11 ? Your score?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

browsing said:


> The judges score effective 'effective aggression', not 'aggression'. Porter simply didn't put in quality shots. I think it was hilarious how Professor Thurman broke down the fight right at the mic, as if he could hear all the casuals typing furiously away at their keyboards aghast at his UD victory.
> 
> That was so hilarious to me, he came out and said exactly why Porter lost and why the judges didn't score the fight in Shawn's favor.
> Thurman KSAB.


He smothered almost everything he threw on his own.

He looked like a washed up Mosley on the inside. Honestly Shawn couldve been KO'd a lot of the times but he stayed up and kept fighting and he gets respect for that and it certainly doesnt hurt his starpower. But he lost by getting outboxed, ultimately.

KT's power is very overrated though.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Porter landed much more cleanly than I expected him too. Multiple times he countered Thurman's left hook with a strong right hand, and was landing very solidly when he had Thurman against the ropes. To both the head and body. He didn't smother himself as badly as he had previously. His jab was also beating Thurman's.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

turbotime said:


> what round?


Unfortunately I didn't write down my rounds. I was at a birthday party but I asked the host to change the TV to CBS, but there were many rounds that went that way.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Unfortunately I didn't write down my rounds. I was at a birthday party but I asked the host to change the TV to CBS, but there were many rounds that went that way.


Yeah, gonna have to watch it again in the AM but i was scoring and it was back and forth with KT pulling it out late


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

browsing said:


> Yeah, but IIRC.....
> 
> You, in particular, are the DKSAB champ on this forum and have been since I first came over here from ESB.
> 
> ...


Oh wow. You really got me! What an argument, I am done in! Your expert analysis is truly God-given.

I must now go hide in shame, because you think I don't know boxing! Whatever will I do .........


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Gutted for SP.

At least it shows the clear gulf in class between Special K and the rest.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Anywhere I can watch the replay?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

This fight was very physical. Lived upto the hype! I will have to watch it properly and score, it felt like Porter atleast has a case but i wasnt watching close enough. Not unhappy with the decision but i only caught bits and pieces


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Gutted for SP.
> 
> At least it shows the clear gulf in class between Special K and the rest.


How so? Brooks barely beat Porter himself and styles make.fights, anyway. "Special K" has just one tough matchup on his resume, does absolutely nothing thereafter, yet gets anointed the leader of the pack? No, let him earn it.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

gumbo2176 said:


> Is it just me, or does Porter look a lot like a small Leon Spinks? He's even a bit unorthodox in his style like Spinks was.


He is not as great as either but reminds me of Aaaron Pryor and Henry Arsmtrong. At least when he's on the inside.

He is a brutal insaide fighter he just has that weird style where he takes that long boxing stance on the outside and jabs and waits until he does his really work and rushes in to do his best Henry Armstrong impresison.

The fight was close and I think it depends a lot of how you score but I could see Porter having won the fight. I probably would have prefered a draw neither deserved to lose.

FOTY so far?


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Man its sad to think what Porter could have been if he had a dad who was worth a shit and didn't fuck up his career by never getting him a trainer to teach him how to box


His dad got him that far but yes i think it#s time for him to change trainers it probably was after the Brook fight because it seems like his father taught him what he knew.

teddy Atlas would be perfect styilistically


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> He is not as great as either but reminds me of Aaaron Pryor and Henry Arsmtrong. At least when he's on the inside.
> 
> He is a brutal insaide fighter he just has that weird style where he takes that long boxing stance on the outside and jabs and waits until he does his really work and rushes in to do his best Henry Armstrong impresison.
> 
> ...


Salido-Vargas.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Anywhere to watch this fight?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> His dad got him that far but yes i think it#s time for him to change trainers it probably was after the Brook fight because it seems like his father taught him what he knew.
> 
> teddy Atlas would be perfect styilistically


Teddy Atlas isn't a good trainer, period.
No one worth a shit should even associate with that fucking clown.
Porter should be with Barry Hunter or a Joel Diaz / Robert Garcia.
That said after Brook is too late, needed to happen after that exposure in teh Jordan fight on ESPN when he was still a prospect


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Anywhere to watch this fight?


Give me one minute and I'll sort you out with a legal link.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

@JohnH


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Trail said:


> @JohnH


You're a gent sir, thank you.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Trail said:


> @JohnH


Thanks for the vid!

Will have to watch it again to score it. After the first round, I decided to just enjoy the fight and didn't keep track of the score. Awesome fight.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Thanks for the vid!
> 
> Will have to watch it again to score it. After the first round, I decided to just enjoy the fight and didn't keep track of the score. Awesome fight.


Ha, I was trying to do a bit of each!!!


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

JohnH said:


> You're a gent sir, thank you.


Always help a fight fan out...:good


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Man its sad to think what Porter could have been if he had a dad who was worth a shit and didn't fuck up his career by never getting him a trainer to teach him how to box


I was thinking the same thing when I watched the fight. Porter doesn't know how to box well enough, he has a shtick and power and he's basically going on that and only that.

Being a father doesn't automatically make you an expert on coaching boxing, let alone a championship level coach.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Gutted for SP.
> 
> At least it shows the clear gulf in class between Special K and the rest.


thats more of a stylistic thing


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

After getting no sleep on friday night and spending saturday afternoon in A&E I completely crashed and missed this card :lol: 

Has anyone got a link to the Hurd fight?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Porter is made out of iron. He has that type of dome and body that looks like he is able to take a punch though. 

Thurman still won the fight.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Did they show the Regis Prograis fight. I see he won in 4 rounds.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Thurman v Porter was decent. About time more fights like this come off. Hopefully Garcia will take a good fight soon.

Thurman is so game, real intent when he stands his ground. Porter is horrid to watch for me. Jumps around like a crackhead and then humps you forcing you to hold. Brook and Thurman both dealt with him comfortably considering how ugly he makes it with all the clinching.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

So glad casual fans were able to see this. Espn was able to cover the highlights too


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Had Porter winning (8-4 ish).

Had it 4-2 Porter after 6 (3-3 is reasonable, too). Thought Porter won round 7-10, and gave Thurman 11 & 12. 

Won't let my disagreement with the outcome cloud the fact that it was a great fight and an all too rare ballsy matchup between two top guys with more to lose than gain by fighting each other at this stage of their careers in this era that cares waaaay too much about the "0" in the L column. Props to both fighters and PBC.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Gutted for SP.
> 
> At least it shows the clear gulf in class between Special K and the rest.


They're ALL just placeholders for Spence


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Spence should go ahead and KO Bundu to show hes not playin no more


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Morning after


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thurman also showed a good chin last night which is what I wanted to see


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> So glad casual fans were able to see this. Espn was able to cover the highlights too


Yeah, Al Haymon is a god damn genius. Saving the sport of boxing single-handedly pretty much.

It's so important that electrifying fights like that are broadcast to the masses on cable television. 
It felt awkward having not paid to watch a fight of that caliber.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

errsta said:


> They're ALL just placeholders for Spence


:deal :deal :deal

- Although Thurman continues to improve, so you never know.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

jonnytightlips said:


> Did they show the Regis Prograis fight. I see he won in 4 rounds.


I watched the CBS show and they only showed the main and the Hurd - Molina fight. It'll turn up somewhere.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Trail said:


> I watched the CBS show and they only showed the main and the Hurd - Molina fight. It'll turn up somewhere.


Hopefully man. Brilliant talent is Prograis.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

thehook13 said:


> Morning after


Not sure what it is but Thurman reminds me of a Disney cartoon character.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> Not sure what it is but Thurman reminds me of a Disney cartoon character.


It's the way he talks himself up in that super hero voice


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747161287759638528

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746924532200574976


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746913081775820800


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

jonnytightlips said:


> Hopefully man. Brilliant talent is Prograis.


I'll keep an eye out for him, Jon.

Just having a look at this:


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Trail said:


> Salido-Vargas.


You can make an argument for both fights



Sweethome_Bama said:


> Teddy Atlas isn't a good trainer, period.
> No one worth a shit should even associate with that fucking clown.
> Porter should be with Barry Hunter or a Joel Diaz / Robert Garcia.
> That said after Brook is too late, needed to happen after that exposure in teh Jordan fight on ESPN when he was still a prospect


I am one of the people who like Atlas as a trainer. But if it's not Atlas why not Kevin rooney? it would be possibly even easier to make. He still trains fighters but has no world class fighters, the peekaboo style or at least leemtns of it might really help Porter and he seems easier to work with than Atlas


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> You can make an argument for both fights
> 
> I am one of the people who like Atlas as a trainer. But if it's not Atlas why not Kevin rooney? it would be possibly even easier to make. He still trains fighters but has no world class fighters, the peekaboo style or at least leemtns of it might really help Porter and he seems easier to work with than Atlas


You could make arguments for both fights, P...too true.

Teddy Atlas - I'll have nothing wrong said against him. My two favourite inspirational moments from Teddy were his firemen speech and when he told Alexander Povetkin he could resurrect his dead father if he got the job done in the fight (I don't remember which one it was). I'll have an Atlas in my corner any day.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> You can make an argument for both fights
> 
> I am one of the people who like Atlas as a trainer. But if it's not Atlas why not Kevin rooney? it would be possibly even easier to make. He still trains fighters but has no world class fighters, the peekaboo style or at least leemtns of it might really help Porter and he seems easier to work with than Atlas


Kevin would be perfect but he is a drunk, unfortunately.
Only one who knows that style for real now, and who isn't a sociopath or a alcoholic is Tyson and he hates boxing now.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

I attended and scored it a draw. No issues with either man winning, although if scoring the fight as a 12-round whole, I'd have edged Thurman slightly. 

Lots of fun! Crowd definitely was into it.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Lampley said:


> I attended and scored it a draw. No issues with either man winning, although if scoring the fight as a 12-round whole, I'd have edged Thurman slightly.
> 
> Lots of fun! Crowd definitely was into it.


I didn't attend and I had it a draw. I had Thurman needing the last two rounds to get the draw too. There were so many rounds that could have gone each way.

Wasn't the crowd pro-Thurman to begin with, but pro-Porter when it finished?


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Trail said:


> I didn't attend and I had it a draw. I had Thurman needing the last two rounds to get the draw too. There were so many rounds that could have gone each way.
> 
> Wasn't the crowd pro-Thurman to begin with, but pro-Porter when it finished?


Somewhat, yes. I think a lot of people were like me and just wanted to see a great fight, and NYC fans generally appreciate a hustler. So that explains the Porter love afterward.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> How so? Brooks barely beat Porter himself and styles make.fights, anyway. "Special K" has just one tough matchup on his resume, does absolutely nothing thereafter, yet gets anointed the leader of the pack? No, let him earn it.


Brooks made his fight vs SP look much easier. Thurman's fight was very close and could have swung either way depending on the judges.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Lampley said:


> Somewhat, yes. I think a lot of people were like me and just wanted to see a great fight, and NYC fans generally appreciate a hustler. So that explains the Porter love afterward.


I think the PBC format is excellent. I'm UK based but I manage to get CBS from somewhere (illegal). I watched CBS on Sunday morning (Saturday night your time). Started 2am, 2 fights, finished 4.30am. No bullshit, no glamour, no pretentious shit, just the fights. That's how I like it.

I must attend a PBC show. That's next on the bucket list.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Brooks made his fight vs SP look much easier. Thurman's fight was very close and could have swung either way depending on the judges.


True, but I think this was due mostly to Porter fighting with (slightly) beter defense, rather than any significant Skill difference between Brook and Thurman. (I think Brook probably beats Thurman, but they're both in the same league.) Perhaps Brook hits a little harder, and so slowed Porter down a bit, but mainly I think Porter has simply improved.

I'm really looking forward to Porter's next fight, and of course to the inevitable rematch with Thurman, whenever that happens.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> True, but I think this was due mostly to Porter fighting with (slightly) beter defense, rather than any significant Skill difference between Brook and Thurman. (I think Brook probably beats Thurman, but they're both in the same league.) Perhaps Brook hits a little harder, and so slowed Porter down a bit, but mainly I think Porter has simply improved.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to Porter's next fight, and of course to the inevitable rematch with Thurman, whenever that happens.


From what I see, Brook has better accuracy and is more composed than Thurman who likes to swing wild with his punches. SP was a bit more wary of getting caught against Brook than Thurman.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> From what I see, Brook has better accuracy and is more composed than Thurman who likes to swing wild with his punches. SP was a bit more wary of getting caught against Brook than Thurman.


Maybe so. Like I said, I'd favor Brook if / when they fight each other. My point was just that Porter seems to have improved, and a lot of fans didn't seem to notice, preferring to knock Thurman for not getting a KO. The year Porter took off was clearly spent working on defense. (and overall conditioning.) He's still no Sweet pea, but he's MUCH better, esp his head movement.

One reason for that was Porter not giving Thurman much chance to really sit down on his punches, which of course also made him throw more wildly than we've seen in his past several fights. IMO, Thurman has improved as well, and specifically regarding his accuracy and wildness. Porter was able to bring out the "old" Thurman, and again that's more kudos to Porter than a knock on Thurman.

You also have to consider that Thurman was trying a new combination all night: The hook-uppercut. This was a smart game plan vs Porter, ( "Mr. Lead With His Head,") - but unfortunately this also took Thurman out of his comfort zone a little bit.

I gotta' watch Brook-Porter again, when I get a chance. I don't recall it being as one-sided as some folks here have implied.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Does anyone on here think Porter should make a punt for Brook rematch (I'm UK by the way, just want to see what the US folk think)?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------

